# overclocking motherboard



## firdausacc (Dec 11, 2009)

i need a method how to overclocking the MSI k8MM-V motherboard and method how to overclocking the ATI Radeon 9200 series graphic card.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

OCing any motherboard involves the same process. The difference being that not all MB's have the necessary settings available in the BIOS. In which case there isn't much that can be done.

For the video card, try rivatuner. But don't expect much, that is an old low end card.

And OCing isn't an alternative to upgrading. Especially when dealing with old low to midrange hardware.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most mATX Mobo's offer very little adjustments in the BIOS. What CPU and PSU (Brand & Model)are you using?


----------

